# Training in Thailand



## Bodhisattva_ (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello everyone , 


my name is Steve and i'm 25 years old . 
I have 1 big passion , you could even say it's more like an addiction to me !
I love Muay Thai ! It's the first thing on my mind when i wake up and the last 
thing when i go to sleep . 

I've been to Thailand 5 times already ( i'm half Thai ) , and trained twice in a camp . 
The first time 1 month , the second time 3 months and now i'm leaving in a couple of 
weeks for 7 months . The training was ok the first time but way too short .
The second time was really good but i still smoked at the time and only after a month or so could 
i stop smoking . It helped me alot but obviously it wasnt enough . 
Almost a year later now ( still stopped with smoking ) , and i've really been working out and have
improved my cardio alot .

Ok , now about the training . Training starts from 7.30am till 11am in the morning and from 
3.30pm till 7pm in the evening . I'm planning on really getting the most out of my time in Thailand 
so i will be training 2x a day  / 5 ( maybe even 6 if i can ) times a week . 
As you can guess this is going to be really tough on my body and there are a couple of things that 
i dont know how to deal with . 



* When to eat : training for 7 hours a day means i'm going to have to eat alot , but i don't see how .
If i get up at 6am and drink a protein shake and eat breakfast half an hour later then i only have like less then an  
hour before training . I'm worried that it won't go well with the running in the morning , 
it's more then 5 km / 3 mile every day . 
Then at 11am another protein shake and half an hour later lunch . 
Now comes the tricky part : around midday alot of guys go sleep for like half an hour or so ( i know i will ) , 
so you can recuperate a little bit . Then it's already like 1 - 1.30pm , i won't be hungry yet but in 2 hours time 
there's already the next training and i don't think it's a good idea to train that hard on an "empty" stomach .
So what to do ? 
Training finishes at 7pm , another shake and half an hour later dinner . 
So that means i can only eat 3 times a day ? That doesn't sound good to me ! 
It's very important to me to gain some weight while there . Now i weigh around 73 kg / 160 lb and would 
like to go to at least 80 kg / 176 lb .


* Supplements : i want to take some supplements with me so if anyone can tell me what's really necessary
to help with faster recovery and building muscle . 


* Weightlifting : will it be possible to gain weight without lifting weights ? 
I know exercices like deadlifting , squatting and benchpressing can help me out but would it be wise to 
do them or would it be overkill ? And when should i do them ? 



Ok then , i think that pretty much sums it all up . 
So if there are people who can help me out with some tips and advice , or maybe have been to Thailand themselves
and can tell me what helped for them i would be very grateful ! 




Thanks alot , Steve


----------



## Paul-M (Sep 9, 2008)

Weightlifting is fine as long as you do more reps with lower weights as opposed to higher weights with lower reps, and don't do it more than once or twice a week. As for food, just tank down as much carbs, protein, and fruit and veg as possible whenever you get a chance, maybe think about taking something like energy bars or flapjacks with you for a quick munch at any time. As for supplements, none are necessary but protein will help with recovery, just take the shakes and don't bother with anything else. Except maybe a multivitamin.


----------



## Drag'n (Sep 9, 2008)

Cant offer much advice.
I always find my self in the same boat when in Thailand.
All the hard training and the heat just kills my appetite. 
7:30 is a pretty late start though. If you get up early you could get a decent meal in the morn around 6am and be OK for the run. 
Then 2 smaller meals during the afternoon.

Take your protein with juice straight after training. 

As far as gaining weight goes, just forget it! You're not gonna be able to put on anything over there.
With all the cardio they put you through!
And if you've got the stamina to do weights on top of 7 hours training, then let me know your secret! 
I usually lose a couple of kilos while training there.

Which camp do you train in?


----------



## Bodhisattva_ (Sep 11, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> Which camp do you train in?




I'm going to check out Tiger Muay Thai and Sinbi , then stay with the one i like best . Where have you trained before ?


----------



## arnuld (Sep 22, 2008)

I also love Muay Thai very much. Hope I will earn enough money and time to learn it. I am 27, turning 28 next Feb.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2008)

We send our MMA fighters to Fairtex Muay Thai Camp at Bangphlee, all the instructors are current or retired Muay Thai fighters and all the training is conducted one to one. 
All the lads who've been have come back very tired but have said it's well worth it.


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 1, 2008)

Bodhisattva_ said:


> I'm going to check out Tiger Muay Thai and Sinbi , then stay with the one i like best . Where have you trained before ?



Sorry its been a while since I checked in. Too busy training for fights!
I've trained at the WMC camp in Lamai, Keawsamrit gym, and ingram gym.
I like the trainers at WMC, but I've been there 3 times now and I was thinking about going somewhere different next time.
Tiger MT? Is that the gym in Phuket that has MMA classes ?
I'm really interested in that gym, so let us know how its going.


----------



## Bodhisattva_ (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd love to go to Keawsamrit too one day .
And yeah TMT has MMA classes but it's strictly Muay Thai for me . 
Check out their site and especially their trainers . 
Here's the site : http://www.tigermuaythai.com/
and this is one with more details of the trainers , take a look at Noppadet Chengsimiw !
http://www.mmaphuket.com/the_training/muay_thai_trainers

Oh , one more thing is that you in you're avatar , that's a baddass tattoo man !


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah thats me in the avatar. 35hrs of work all up. Mostly done by hand in traditional Japanese style.
I'm pretty happy with it.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bodhisattva_ (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome tattoo man ! Do you have some pictures and can you tell me the name of who did it ?


----------



## tko4u (Oct 12, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> Yeah thats me in the avatar. 35hrs of work all up. Mostly done by hand in traditional Japanese style.
> I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for the link!


 

That tattoo is sweet, does it extend into the chest, or just the back? ALso, where did you get it?


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 17, 2008)

I got the tat here in Tokyo.
The artists name is hori masa.
Hes a traditional tattooist. Doesn't advertise. Just takes on customers by introduction through word of mouth.
He does travel overseas occasionally to do tattoo conventions though.

It only covers my back. Nothing on the front.
I did a drawing of the basic idea, and he took that and adapted it to his own style.


----------

